# Is there a way to search in the owner's manual?



## rareohs (Sep 15, 2017)

Seems like there should be a search button in the owner's manual... kind of pain in the arse when you want to look at something beginning with the letter T, for example, and have to sit there and swipe through the entire alphabet in the index of terms.

Or, I'm an idiot and missing something really obvious :smile:


----------



## Al Casasola (Apr 21, 2018)

I downloaded the Owner’s Manual to my iPhone and iPad and use iBooks to view and search it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ask away, I have committed it to memory


----------



## Al Casasola (Apr 21, 2018)

Here's a link to it:

https://www.tesla.com/content/dam/tesla/Ownership/Own/Model 3 Owners Manual.pdf


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

CTRL + F ?  Seriously though, if viewing on the browser that works, but if you meant from the car screen, I don't think there's an easier way- if someone knows how, do share please!


----------



## Beagle (May 10, 2018)

Is the OM site shown in Al's post above kept up to date? When I opened this OM, it referred me to another site that is our Tesla acct, but I didn't see any info that makes me think that is a lead to a constantly updated OM.


----------



## Al Casasola (Apr 21, 2018)

I would imagine so, considering it's on the Tesla domain, but can't know for sure. I would email [email protected] to be certain. I would imagine that it would be updated if there were significant changes made, but firmware updates are usually supported by Release Notes.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Beagle said:


> Is the OM site shown in Al's post above kept up to date? When I opened this OM, it referred me to another site that is our Tesla acct, but I didn't see any info that makes me think that is a lead to a constantly updated OM.


It is updated regularly. The last page will have the date listed.


----------



## Beagle (May 10, 2018)

I just submitted an "idea" to Tesla that the first page that appears wherever you access the OM, (either in the car or on line) is the Index. 

Of course I got "Please try to submit later".


----------

